

IP is available for takeover/transfer - GuardianWatch
http://www.guardianwatch.com

======
GuardianWatch
Live stream video IP was developed and deployed for public safety as an m911
app www.GuardianWatch.com. Founder is looking to exit, transfer, build a new
management team.

